# Sig for Fantasy Fight League needed



## Judoka (Feb 23, 2007)

Cheers to anyone who helps.

My team name is "Judoka Dojo" and it includes...

Karo Parisyan
Kazuhiro Nakamura
Sokoudjou
Michihiro Omigawa
Roman Mitchiyan

I will let you be creative but i will say i like the colour Green.

Points for the one i use, Rep for attempts.


----------



## B-Real (Oct 1, 2006)




----------



## Judoka (Feb 23, 2007)

B-Real said:


>


THANKS! I really appreciate it B-Real, I think it's awesome. Cheers again.


----------



## B-Real (Oct 1, 2006)

You CAN call me by my first name. The Jap writing says 'JUDO', BTW.


----------



## Judoka (Feb 23, 2007)

B-Real said:


> You CAN call me by my first name. The Jap writing says 'JUDO', BTW.


Yes thanks for that it adds to it. I am also learning how to speak/write in Japanese(Know a little but am terrible at the moment).

But thanks again Beau, I really like it.:thumbsup:


----------



## B-Real (Oct 1, 2006)

Gosh. Are you going to marry a Jap too?


----------



## Judoka (Feb 23, 2007)

B-Real said:


> Gosh. Are you going to marry a Jap too?


If the hot ones let me.:thumb02:


----------



## B-Real (Oct 1, 2006)

Mail order bride~!


----------



## Judoka (Feb 23, 2007)

B-Real said:


> Mail order bride~!


LOL, Ill get her express posted straight to my door!


----------



## NCK (Apr 10, 2007)

B-Real said:


> Gosh. Are you going to marry a Jap too?


Wouldn't surprise me.


----------

